# Are there any decent DIY nano skimmer instructibles?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Its that or I pick up an oceanic air powered one. I am just not sure I like the idea of an air powered skimmer. I'm anal about random sounds at night. the fission one I have is just not working out. I cannot get the tube to get in air flow which is the pits. I have at least three powerheads I could use.. well two one is encrusted with coraline and is in my 10 gallon.

What sort of nano skimmers are out there that do not cost a small fortune, or are there any used ones around that would suffice?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Oceanic Nano NW and air driven ones...pretty much crap, IME. Better off doing more frequent water changes, use carbon, PO4 removing resins, etc, vs the frustrations of these units for a 10gal, IMHO.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Is this for your 10g or the new one?

The Biocube type skimmer is trash.
If its for the new tank, That will not workout well. Even for the 10g. It work well.

Do you plan on keeping the 10 after the new one is set up Or a tank transfer.
If its a transfer. Id save the pennies and get a decent skimmer 150$+

I might have my BM skimmer for sale in a few weeks.
If your intersted.

Other then that Octopus makes a good HOB. Remora is decent(sometimes).
Deltec 300 is a very good skimmer. But then again. Thats $$.

Your strapped for option in the HOB skimmer sections, But i must say some of them are amazing Deltec, Octopus.

Making a skimmer is simple, But people who actually made one that is efficient have 9 other failed designs.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

if you want.. you can try making this....


```
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=58540&st=0
```
I'm debating it right now.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Could you not look on craigslist in the USA and buy one off someone for real cheap and have them ship it to you COD?

If they have a clue they would have a Paypal account and it shouldn't be a big issue. If I lived in the US I would make a killing off of buying stuff like biocubes/Skimmers and selling them unopened and shipped to people in Canada. I could be off I have never looked into this venture.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey Sunstar,
My friend Kyle (you met him) has a Coralife superskimmer 65 he's looking to sell. IME these skimmers do a good job, they are just a little temperamental and prone to freaking out, but there are workarounds... I'm running a CSS 125 on my 90 softie tank and it does a good job...I just drain it into a bucket instead of relying on the little collection cup...
Let me know if you're interested. He knows he's not getting $75 for it...I can see what he's willing to drop it to...
And delivery's available 
http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Coralife-Superskimmer-65-W0QQAdIdZ247169453


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Hey Sunstar,
> My friend Kyle (you met him) has a Coralife superskimmer 65 he's looking to sell. IME these skimmers do a good job, they are just a little temperamental and prone to freaking out, but there are workarounds... I'm running a CSS 125 on my 90 softie tank and it does a good job...I just drain it into a bucket instead of relying on the little collection cup...
> Let me know if you're interested. He knows he's not getting $75 for it...I can see what he's willing to drop it to...
> And delivery's available
> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Coralife-Superskimmer-65-W0QQAdIdZ247169453


I have this same model on my 35 G. Not really too much issues with setting it up; just getting the water level right in the skimmer. I skim a bit on the wet side and get about 1/2 to 3/4 of the cup full each week of smelly slimy crap.

Paid $50 for it, used, but almost new condition from a member on the boards here.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I personally own a Oceanic protein skimmer which i bough when i first started SW for my 20 long reef and i still have it running and it works perfectly.
You have to set the right air flow in order to skim ok, another tip is to boil the airstone before u use it. You will have to replace the stone at least once every two months.
As far as i know it does a good job for me, not that i would buy another one again. 
Thats is my personal experience


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

I found this to the be absolute best skimmer for my nano. It does use an air stone but because the design I've never had a problem with bubbles getting into my tank. The only modification I had to do was zap strap the skimmer to the plastic hanger so that it would fall off it you touched it the wrong way.










Just throw it in the back of a HOB filter and you'll be good to go. As a plus I've got an adjustable air pump so I can adjust the bubbles to make the perfect amount of skimmate, pump is a Rena Air 200.

I was weary of air driven skimmers at first as well due to all the negative comments that I've read but honestly for a nano they are perfect. The air stone I have on it right now has been there for more than 2 years and it is still going strong, I just have to use an algae scraper to scrape off a layer of wood every few months to keep the pores open.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

robbie, where did you get yours from?


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol that is a good question! All I remember is that it was somewhere in the States, couldn't find a single Canadian distributor. That was about 6 years ago though so things could be different now. If I'm not mistake I probably paid about $50 to my door ($30 for the skimmer, $20 for shipping). It sounds like a lot but IMO it was (and still is) well worth it!

I'll try to go through some old e-mails to see if I can find exactly who I got it from.


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

Double checked my old e-mails and I can't find the original order anywhere, I *think* it might of been from these guys though.

I took a pic of what was produced after about 1 week running on a 2 year old air stone:









Just in case you can't find the Piccolo anywhere I'm sure almost any air driven skimmer would work the same with a little tweaking and be much simpler then venturi/pump driven skimmers as well.


----------



## phi delt reefer (Sep 8, 2010)

dont underestimate the power of regular water changes or air stone driven skimmers. Check out Canreef - there are guys with 200+ gallon saltwater tanks running air stone skimmers and they swear by them. 

If i were you i would just stick to 25% water changes weekly (do it RELIGIOUSLY) and you should be fine. Good water flow is key as well to keep stuff from settling on the bottom


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

there just appears to be a lot of crap in the water. I likely should start and stop my filters to stir stuff up and do the WC immeidately after. the last WC though was my bubble algae removal one. took a while, took 2 gallons out.


----------

